
What Happened in 2014? - ninago
http://avc.com/2014/12/what-just-happened/
======
UweSchmidt
_" 8/ we finally got rid of files. dropbox, google drive, soundcloud, spotify,
netflix, hbogo, youtube, wattpad, kindle, and a host of other cloud based
services finally killed off three letter filenames"_

This is amazing and I guess I'll need to meditate over this fact (as I still
like those files on my computer, feels as if I own them).

For now I'd still recommend holding on to your important stuff and considering
the nature of the relationship between you and your cloud provider.

~~~
forrestthewoods
Don't dropbox and google drive simply mirror files in the cloud? The other
things eliminate files but I'm not sure what those two contribute to the file
genocide.

~~~
jschwartzi
They only do this to the extent that your local mirror is a physical copy of
the latest version of the datastore in the cloud. So if someone deletes
something in the cloud, it is removed from your local datastore. Additionally,
if someone deletes something in their local copy, that local copy is mirrored
to the cloud, which subsequently deletes that data from your local copy.

They are not mirroring your data, you are mirroring their data.

------
sysk
I love hating on VCs as much as the other guy, but I must admit I'm envious of
the ability of Fred Wilson (and VCs in general) to zoom out and see the bigger
picture. I wonder if that's a skill that can be learned/taught.

~~~
zhte415
It is a skill, and is often trained or realised by people in a leadership
position: stop doing, start reflecting. Spend your working time reflecting
about what's going around you (and the hope is, answers will flow). That
doesn't mean meditating in your office, but making the time and having the
freedom to think (and, sometimes, experiment, sometimes wildly).

This is harder to so in some environments, but often, the more one goes up a
ladder of influence, the easier it becomes (self efficiency, delegation,
understanding of employer or sponsor).

I have no idea regarding VCs, but in large companies a common formula is:
Managers: 10% of time for reflection Managers of managers: 20-30% of time
Managers of managers of managers and further through the tree: 60% of time

This power of reflection increases clarity in decision, communication, and
impact, whatever the field. Contrast this with the need to constantly fight
fires with no time to think about the big picture.

Often, it doesn't work out this way. Lack of delegation, filling more than one
role at the same time ('stretch goals' that really mean the organisation is
under resourced), desire for immediate impact stop this from working.

------
petercooper
I've always admired Fred's way of laying things out without any nonsense and
seemingly quite transparently. I'm _very_ keen to found out what he thinks
2015 will bring tomorrow (and anyone else in the know, really..)

~~~
rubiquity
Hopefully 2015 will be the year of capitalizing the first letter of the first
word in a new sentence.

~~~
fredwilson
ha! that's great. i don't think i'm going to do that though.

~~~
rubiquity
You did it![0]

0 - [http://avc.com/2015/01/what-is-going-to-
happen/](http://avc.com/2015/01/what-is-going-to-happen/)

------
crimsonalucard
People will only know what really happened in 2014 when it's 2017. It's too
soon to say whether something is just a fad or an actual paradigm shifting
trend.

~~~
fredwilson
correct

------
jobu
_" 7/ youtube became a monster. it always has been. but in 2014 youtube
emerged as the place for entertainment consumption for anyone under 16"_

This seems so huge to me - maybe it's because I have kids and saw it happen
firsthand over the course of this year.

~~~
marincounty
I still have videos on Youtube I can't get off. This was after Google bought
Youtube, and couldn't leave their medling hands(if it works--leave it alone?)
off a good site. Yea, I changed accounts. Yea, I tried to do what others, and
Youtube suggested, but there was an error somewhere; and I have Youtube videos
I can't get to unless I comment on my video--which I disabled originally. One
video got enough hits that Google put up advertising on it? I emailed Google
and the person emailed me back, "Check the Tips on the Youtube help board?"

~~~
detaro
If the account isn't clearly linked to you and you own to content, send them a
DCMA takedown notice?

